# Study purpose laptop ~ 32k



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

* BUDGET UPDATED¡ NOW MAX 32K *

need to buy laptop for study purpose processor matter much to me not gpu if gpu is possible then good.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
28k at MAX CAN EXTEND TO 32k surely INR(  why i will create thread for 28k usd budget )

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen or
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Hp, sony, samsung, lenovo(not in particular order)
b. Dislike: toshiba, hcl, fujitsu

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Mainly for study purposes. Heavy browsing (may be 10-15tabs at same time)Autocad, catia , ms office, hd videos, cs source(i.e. very casual gaming), sometime photoshop, music.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Matte if possible else whatever fits in budget

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/
glossy finish)
Open to buy online.
Atleast 3rd gen i3(No U series please) or A10. Idont care if it is heavier or what, performence matter much to me.

bump!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

For AMD A10, you must increase your budget by 10k
Check these laptops:
Samsung NP300E5X-S02IN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5V-A02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

I will recommend that u increase your budget to 35k & get one of these:
Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs Samsung NP350E5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad Z585 (59-347937) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph): Compare Co

If u are a student, u will play games sometimes, so GPU will come in handy. Moreover powerful GPU is required for higher level of AutoCAD too


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

mate graphic card doesnt matter here update 32k max budget want 3rd gen i5

I need autocad for study now so HD 4000 should suffice?

BTW thanks for reply!
to increase budget i have to wait 2 month more


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya that should suffice, but you *may* regret, not having dedicated GPU afterwards, just like one of my friends.....
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs Dell Vostro 2520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lenovo G580-59-358263 Laptop (Intel Core i5 3230M- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- DOS- Intel HD Graphics 4000) (Dark Brown Metal) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


is this good for me?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

Absolutely.
Beautiful looks(atleast for my tastes)
Full 101 Keys keyboard
3rd gen i5

All crterion satisfied 
hence deal finaled..
look for it locally you may get it for 1-2k less (that can be spent on accessories)


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 26, 2013)

surely search locally thanks guys for help will spent rest money for cooling pad any suggetion around 0.8k

and also what about haswell lappies? when they will be available wii they fit in my budget


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2013)

1 good advice don't spend much on cooling pad...
I doesn't boost cooling by much(at peak loads) maybe 500-600 is good enough..

Haswell i3 isn't yet launched(AFAIK) & i5 3rd gen itself is barely adjusted in sub 34k category so it is OUT of PICTURE for a while

*www.flipkart.com/notepal-l1/p/itmdyh7fzpggufdc?pid=ACCDYH7DHYZYDQMH&ref=b45842e1-dc0e-4727-b223-62a9833a639c

*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-d-lite/p/itmd9gyc86mkjgch?pid=ACCD9GYC8GMCTESP&ref=b45842e1-dc0e-4727-b223-62a9833a639c


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can I buy Lenovo G580-59-358263 from lamington road which shops are good, primeabgb? do they sell lappies too?

plus one doubt can i play cs source with hd 4000 at 30-40fps high setting full resolution with above laptop

acoording to this *www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-4000.69168.0.html

it can play CS GO in med setting so should it play CS S at high or ultra setting ~40 fps dont know about AA

bump!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah HD 4000 is good & you can prbly play CS:S at high setting


----------



## mitraark (Jun 28, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Rs 32,990/-

HP Branded Backpack, 2 Year and 3 Year Extended Onsite Warranty @ Rs.999/- (It can be redeemed with a Gift Voucher)+ Gift Voucher worth Rs.2000 [?]

So that's around 31k considering you get a 2k voucher.

HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph)
1 GB AMD Radeon HD 7670M Dedicated 512 MB AMD Radeon HD 7640G Graphics Integrated

Yes i read your post about going for i3 and not A8, but i can vouch for this laptop that you won't be feeling dissatisfied with the performance on this.

Before anyone starts their rant about going for i5 instead of A8, i should mention I have personally bought this laptop for a friend of mine 4 days back, and it works great, I have used an i5 laptop as well, they are better, but not worth the extra 5-8k (if you want the other specs to remain same, 1TB, 6GB)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Before anyone starts their rant about going for i5 instead of A8, i should mention I have personally bought this laptop for a friend of mine 4 days back, and it works great, I have used an i5 laptop as well, they are better, but not worth the extra 5-8k (if you want the other specs to remain same, 1TB, 6GB)



Me Gusta 

Just didn't suggest cause OP didn't want A8..
I own G6-2005ax


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2013)

A8 will not compete i5 in cpu performence na?
and i need mainly for cpu intencive work and few ms office and very very light gaming for true gaming I prefer my deskto
My last question
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs Dell Vostro 2520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com 
So now I am confuse between this two laptops please someone help to decide if possible give pros and cons of both.
My priority...
Performence>durability>After sales services>Warrenty.
I heared that dell has best consumer support in laptops and all other bards dont provide better A.S.S.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Lenovo one..
btr durability


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2013)

what about this

Lenovo Essential G500 (59-382995) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Guys any option with i5+low end 1gb graphics ~ 32-33k

Going to buy today within 3-4 hrs so please quick help


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2013)

i5 + GPU will cost 37k
Acer Aspire E1-571G Laptop (NX.M7CSI.002) (Intel Core i5 3230M- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Linux- 2 GB Graph) (Glossy Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

I would say that this laptop has better GPU than the lenovo one u posted
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np350e5c-s01in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-750gb-win8-1gb-graph/p/itmdeh2t6nqhgyse?pid=COMDEH2SRNBYVC2J


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 29, 2013)

ok lenovo is better thanks for help guys
*This thread can be closed now*


----------



## rouble (Jul 1, 2013)

Check this model also on snapdeal..
i.e. Lenovo B480-59-343081..It has a14 inch matte screen with 7200 rpm hdd..Actually I too need a work based laptop, so quite confused from so many days, browsed the whole web but still not sure..Damn confused..Btw this g580 has accu type keyboard or not because In specs it is written the normal chiclet type is there..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

rouble said:


> Check this model also on snapdeal..
> i.e. Lenovo B480-59-343081..It has a14 inch matte screen with 7200 rpm hdd..Actually I too need a work based laptop, so quite confused from so many days, browsed the whole web but still not sure..Damn confused..Btw this g580 has accu type keyboard or not because In specs it is written the normal chiclet type is there..



Yeah but G580 looks lot better


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks but I've already ordered g580 and it looks cool


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> thanks but I've already ordered g580 and it looks cool



Which Color??


----------



## rouble (Jul 1, 2013)

@Chaitanya Does it only look better or there are any other major differences also??

@OP That's cool.From where have you ordered??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

rouble said:


> @Chaitanya Does it only look better or there are any other major differences also??



G580 has full 101 key keybord(i.e is complete with numeric keypad)..
I couldn't find any more


----------



## rouble (Jul 1, 2013)

Some more differences which I noted are, according to the specs on Flipkart..

Lenovo B480-59-343081          ..........                          Lenovo G580 (59-358263)

14 inch Matte screen               ...............                        15.6 inch Glossy screen
500 GB 7200 RPM  HDD           .............                         500 GB 4500 RPM HDD
2GB DDR3 RAM                      .......................                          4GB DDR3 RAM(Both having extra slot for expanding further)
4 USB ports                           ............................                          3 USB ports
Accutype keyboard                 ...................  Normal Chiclet Keyboard 
i5 3210m CPU                        .........................                           i5 3230m CPU


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

hey I ordered from FK but still not even shipped from their centres, Called them they are telling it is out of stock now so where can i find it now what to do
found it on snapdeal but is it reliable for buying laptops
Or Please suggest trustable shop on lamington road or in mumbai to buy G580.


----------



## rouble (Jul 2, 2013)

Although I have no prior experience of shopping with Snapdeal but it is considered quite safe and I think comes at No.2 after Flipkart.that being said most of the products there are sold by third party sellers so some of them can be bad..This G580
is coming for Rs.32900, cheapest on the net..I think you can buy from them on COD..Nothing can go wrong that way..Rest it is upto you.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok and if there is any defect in product when it arrives then what can i do
What is policy of snapdeal for laptops


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Please suggest trustable shop on lamington road or in mumbai to buy G580.



PrimeABGB, theitwares & also check this Find a dealer - Locate a Store | Lenovo | (IN)


----------



## rouble (Jul 2, 2013)

You should check their return policy and similar stuff..Ask them questions also before buying..I mean contact them on twitter, fb etc...Though Snapdeal is legit and quite reliable but still you can never be sure of online shopping, even in the case of flipkart..People file hundreds of complaints against flipkart as well as snapdeal..Or you can always try the safer way of buying from a retailer..I am also going to buy a lenovo laptop soon but will first check the laptop in a store and then will decide where to buy depending upon the best price.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

^^Yeah very often dealers sell stuff cheaper than on9


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

OK guys will pay a visit to prime, itwares is closed untill 6 july thanks guys for valueable replys


----------



## rouble (Jul 3, 2013)

It's available for Rs.33588 on Infibeam, another reliable one..Here it is Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263)
These three sites are the kings of online shopping in India right now, 
and of course ebay is great too but that is a little different thing..
So make the best choice, hope you get a solid product and do post the price here when you ask from retail shops.I will get an idea.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 3, 2013)

ok thanks
@ mods Close this thread now.
Will post reviw with pics sooon.
thanks guys you rocks


----------

